# Please recommend me some singers...



## fullofstarlight

hiiii, how are ya all? 

Well i love singers like Hayley Westenra and Katherine Jenkins but i get really bored of singers singing unoriginal songs...so can you please recommend to me singers that sing mostly original songs? Thanks so much


----------



## altiste

*Amy Blake*

Do you mean original songs written by the singers themselves, or written somebody else? In any case I'd like to recommend Amy Blake.


----------



## fullofstarlight

oh well i just mean singers that sing new songs, songs that were never sung before. doesn't matter if they wrote it or not. thanks so much! i'm gonna check her out


----------



## Bach

Hayley Westenra and Katherine Jenkins can't sing.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

The King's Singers. Can't say that's unoriginal.


----------



## dreambound

With all respect, Jenkins sucks. Westenra is not much better either.


----------

